# Check out my awesome birthday gift



## DoctorCosmonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

So today is my birthday and my fiance surprised me with this gift 







Oh wait... wow what is this popping out (actually came out of the shell!)











Oh no they are starting to hatch! 


** How do I downsize the pics?


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool! Nice talent.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoa, did she make those? I would love to be able to do that!!


----------



## Laura (Apr 9, 2011)

I found xmas ornaments similar to those a few years ago.. Martha Stewart collection..cute!


----------



## Isa (Apr 9, 2011)

What a cool Birthday gift  I want one too!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan...my buddy!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats very cool..


----------



## zoogrl (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Very cool gift! I love the baby turtles!


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan. It so good to see you again. How's your tort's doing? What a great birthday present.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a super cute gift!!! The babies are very cute!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan. That is about the cutest gift that I've seen for a tortoise person. She went the extra mile on those eggs and babies. I would say she's a keeper.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Balboa (Apr 9, 2011)

Too cute! Good thing my wife doesn't crochet or she'd be wanting to make that.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 9, 2011)

That is too cute! What a neat gift! Happy Birthday!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

My fiance works at Joann Fabrics (blah) and her coworker made them. It was real sweet, can't be custom made love.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

PS The girls are good  Finally got some natural sun the yesterday

or is a girl a fiancee?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

can't beat*


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable!! I can't get over how talented some people are  
On my mom's side of the family everyone is very creative and artistic. We joke that this trait skipped my immediate family  
Happy birthday!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

Well my fiance is quite crafty herself, and she says she is going to add red and yellow with embroidery thread to make them look more like redfoots


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cute  You'll have to post pictures after she does that.


----------

